# Had a bit of a clean today!



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What else to do when the better half is shopping?


















































:roll:

Will be finishing off tomorrow.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Never noticed your black handles before. Nice touch [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Or your spats :!:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

LOST FOR WORDS!! 

Stuuning car and you have done a fab job!

LOVE IT.

keep up all the good work, i got alot of catching up to do :wink:

xx


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

smcTT said:


> LOST FOR WORDS!!
> 
> Stuuning car and you have done a fab job!
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!

8)


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

what roof spoiler is that?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

smithtt said:


> what roof spoiler is that?


You can find it here:

http://thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp?cat=2003&product=701690

R8???

Its just a PPI kit by the way!

:lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

_feck_ man, that's looking 8) 8) . Need to get you out to a meet when you can bring it!!!

stu


----------

